# 13+4 wks gender guesses please



## tattyteddy08

Well i never thought i would be back on this site as i have 3 childreen and now a woops baby on the way. I really want to know the gender of this baby and am going to pay for a gender scan in a couple of weeks but was hoping for some guesses before then. I don't think there is and nub in either pic though but thought i would ask anyway. Thanks
 



Attached Files:







023.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 27









024.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'd say girl. :pink:
xoxox


----------



## pinkribbon

:pink:


----------



## Jadey121

im gonna say girl too. Just comparing to my scans and i have 2 boys x


----------



## tattyteddy08

I hope u are right as I want a girl soooooo bad lol


----------



## Jadey121

aww well i was comparing to my scans and i have two boys so thats my reason. fingers X I hope you get your princess xx


----------



## Mummy2B21

100% a girl.


----------



## Kirei

I've got a girl and my scan looked really similar to this xxx


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I'm gonna say girl.


----------



## JasperJoe

I say Girl too x


----------



## tattyteddy08

Thanks everyone. Fingers crossed you are right x


----------



## skunkpixie

Such a sweet scan pic!!! 100% :pink: xxx


----------



## tattyteddy08

Thanks x


----------



## jenniferttc1

I think i'm the only one, but I personally think boy


----------



## tattyteddy08

jenniferttc1 said:


> I think i'm the only one, but I personally think boy

Thanks but I so hope you are wrong lol


----------



## jenniferttc1

tattyteddy08 said:


> jenniferttc1 said:
> 
> 
> I think i'm the only one, but I personally think boy
> 
> Thanks but I so hope you are wrong lolClick to expand...

I could be! Lol. I just say that cause a lot of girls have really flat looking skulls to me, but your ultrasound has kind of a too perfect roundness skull compared to my son. I just say boy cause of the roundness, but looks neat shape as in very girly


----------



## tattyteddy08

I have my gender scan booked for this Friday, I can't wait but I am soooooo nervous, lol


----------

